# Male Convict Killing Female Convict?



## LMoya (Aug 12, 2009)

For some reason my male convist picks a female, breeds with her. Probably a week later after the fry hatch he turns on her. Why is he doing this? I thought they were suppose to protect there babies together. Plus he's swimming around the tank frantic like he's on crack.


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

maybe the female isn't doing what he wants. my male convict killed a female for not taking care of the fry way he normaly does. There's a million other reasons to.

COns are funny fish


----------



## Jaycee21 (Aug 9, 2009)

One of my male convicts is a lazy so ans so, he's done his bit and we've got wigglers, but yesterday when Mum was moving them, he was meant to be watching over them and knocked the pot that they where in and lots fell out, Mum puffed herself up and her side fins where flapping, you could just hear her laying down the law to him.

Was so fascinating to watch, just sat there for an hour watching her move her little 'uns in to the castle. Whist every so often going over to him and flaring herself at him, letting him know he was still in the dog house - or is that fish house?

All wrigglers recovered!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

lol good to hear


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Hehe, my male swims all over the tank bullying everything he can see while mum protects the fry. I guess his mentality is if everythings hiding in caves they arent eating his fry.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

This is a perfect example why getting six juvi fish and raising them up to form their own pair is the best way to breed cichlids. Formed pairs have a much better bond than forced pairs.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

TheFishGuy nailed it....everyone wanting to breed any substrate spawning cichlid should read his Convict sticky post on this forum. It's better than any book that I've ever read, and the information applies to most species (with minimum tank size adjusted of course). TheFishGuy...why didn't you write that about 30 years ago? I had to learn the hard way!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thirty years ago I would have been four :lol:


----------



## aussy612 (Jan 31, 2009)

ahahahah


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Once again....you guys make me feel really old!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorry sir, but your name suggests you like to feel old, oldcatfish 

You're not old, just "experienced"

And that's a good thing


----------

